

33 Weird Statues and Sculptures Around The World - hhm
http://www.toroller.com/2008/01/03/amazing-weired-statues-manuments-sculptures-of-the-world/

======
mixmax
Not to be trolling or sound like a stupid old fart - but if I want to see
weird statues, LOLcats, or the best picture in the world I will go to Reddit.

The great thing about this place is that the signal to noise ratio is good,
the articles that are linked to are insightful, and the people are
intellligent.

Kind of like Reddit in the early days.

Go figure...

~~~
hhm
I think the same. But I found these statues (particularly the first one) to be
pretty interesting, showing a particular ingenuity. Probably material for NYC.

And I was curious about whether the NYC audience would like those too, or not.
It was just about sharing an interesting link (note: not a cool link,
something that I found to be interesting).

~~~
mixmax
All is forgiven, I just wanted to point it out :-)

The first one reminds me of an art project we did quite a while ago: An
electronic valve inside a tap would open to let out a droplet of water twice
every second. A strobe would be synced up with the valve, and light up the
droplets of water falling to the ground. By carefully timing the strobe you
could make it appear that the droplets were falling upwards into the tap. It
looked really cool.

Great fun - got me laid too :-)

------
joeguilmette
rather than giving ppl with 250+ an option to change the bar at the top of the
page, why dont they give those users the ability to downmod submissions?

